# What branch of horticulture do grains go into?



## Hardas Singh (Jul 18, 2009)

Horticulture is supposed to be the part of agriculture that deals with plants as far as I know, but what branch of horticulture do grains such as wheat fall into?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Lawn care. I think technically they are grass. I think palm trees are also grass as well.


----------

